# Blackish Rooster



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Saw a rooster tonight that had no white ring and was pretty dark almost black looking. Is this considered a trophy or a mounter? I hunt this area I saw it a lot so if I am lucky enough to have him flush in front of me I just want to know if I should eat him or send him in for mounting.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Getting more and more common. I think they make great mounters. Here's a little more info about them.

This melanistic mutant is a pure breed. These large, beautiful pheasants feature an iridescent, greenish-black plumage. A favorite variety for release, they display a remarkable ability to survive and reproduce in the wild. Prime habitat consists of 55-70 % crop fields such as corn, soybean, or small grains. The remainder of the habitat should include some wetlands, grassland, and woodland or brushy thickets.

Some have white rings on the neck, some do not. Here's one with a little ring.


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

Isn't the Sichuan Pheasant darker in color and without the white ring? I know they released some of these in North dakota a while back, maybe he seen one of those?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

This one had no white ring and tonight I saw another one about 30 miles from the other spot. My wife picked it out. Maybe someone stocked some this year? I also saw an albino one (or at least a white one) my spring here.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

No white ring. Then it's a pure melanistic mutant. The ones with a ring are a cross with a common Ringneck.


----------



## nomrcy (Jul 14, 2005)

I shot this one in SW ND quite a few years back. Don't know if it was a released bird at one time or occured naturally. Nobody in the area released birds at that time.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

isn't there another type of pheasant called the bohemian pheasant which is darker and has no ring? ive seen a couple of these pheasants at hawktree golf course while working there. ive always thought they were a bohemian pheasant but i may be wrong. anyone know of such a pheasant?


----------

